# Favorite Jig color



## Bird

My two best colors are glow 'treuse and white with a blue back. I've got and tried maybe 10 different colors but always seem to do better on those colors and that includes using different style jigs too. That could be that I since I've had good success with those patterns that I tend to use them more often. My real question is, do you think its a color issue or a contrast issue?

BTW- thx ksong for sharing the experience.


----------



## trio-assassin

pink is my favorite color...i have know idea if it is a contrast or color issue.
pretty crazy that they can see it that far down at night anyways!


----------



## jachi74

trio-assassin said:


> pink is my favorite color...i have know idea if it is a contrast or color issue.
> pretty crazy that they can see it that far down at night anyways!


pink is one of the best colors. I wonder how many pink fish are out there?
http://www.joshuasacks.com/albums/Diving/Pink_Fish.jpg


----------



## BretABaker

hammered diamond jig is my favorite color 

that being said....it seems fish do prefer certain colors, but you can never predict which color. ive seen pink, blue, green, chartreuse, etc all work at different times for the sale fish.

i do try to stay away from predominantly glow jigs at night in the GOM - you will not be able to avoid blackfin with an all-glow jig. then again, its tough no matte what you do!


----------



## ksong

*glow jigs*

When fishermen start jigging for the first time, it is natural to think about using glow jigs at night or fish deep.
I found it depends on species you target. Bluefish loves glow jigs as well as blackfin tuna. 
When I jigged halibut with Dave Irving from England in Kodiak Island, AK two years ago, I used glow bucktails for them and Dave used normal non-glow jigs. The number of halibut catches between us were similar, but I constantly caught sculpins while Dave didn't.

Experienced tuna jig fishermen on the East Coast rarely use glow jigs much at night as they know it doesn't make any difference. You name it. we tried glow jigs, we tried put glow light interted in the middle of jigs by making hole and some even tried blinking light on the jigs.
All went back to normal non-glow jigs to jig tuna at night. 
However, I found partial glow jigs like most Japanese jigs or half glow jigs like Shimano's flat side jigs work great for tuna at night.

Funny thing is I discovered glow jigs work great for tuna daytime for me and glow jigs become my number one color for daytime jigging. 
Tuna might love the glow colors. who know, but it works.

nice 200 lbs class bluefin caught on glow Sevenseas Hooker jig during daytime in Cape Cod.










*jig colors*

Colors are not as important as jig sizes and jig actions and colors doesn't make difference most of times. But you can not ignore colors.

Here are pictures of my Sevenseas Hooker jigs and Brian's Smith Runboh. 
I don't know how many yellowfin tuna I got on the jig. I even got a swordfish on the same jig. Even though you rarely see color anymore, yft kept hitting the jig. 
Brian used the Runboh on the recent Big E trip and the color became completely white after landing a few yft, but yft kept hitting the lure. He landed 7- 8 yft on the same lure. He painted black now.



















The jig in the picuture is grey Sevenseas Hooker jig. This color is the least favored color among fishermen.  I tested this color jigs on three different trips this year and I was the only one who got tuna on two trips.










It tells me that jig actions and sizes of jigs/lures are more important mostly.

However, colors definitely make differences occasionally. 
I talked with Mike of Robert Range Lures the other day.
He said he witnessed that one particular color dominated other colors even though they were using same lures. There was a blitz of striped bass off the beach of Martha's Vineyard Island and he didn't get any bites on 3 oz Ranger lures. After he switched to chatreuse 3 oz Ranger Lures, he got hit on every cast.

Cod jig fishemen know color makes huge differnce. There are no place in the world 30 - 50 guys jig together like on cod party boats in New England. So we know which jigs work better or which color of teaser works better on a particular day. Scientists say fish can not see colors in deep, but fishermen know fish can sense between colors in deep as they oftenly observe certain color works much better than other colors even they fish 300 - 400 ft deep. My observation is darker color teasers work better in deeper water and light colors work better in shallow water.

Fishermen predominently prefer pink color.  You got to have confidence with the colors you choose. And it is not a bad idea to change colors when the colored jig you selected doesn't work. Sometime it makes a huge difference.


----------

